# [NEW + IMPROVED] Sample Jars ...coming soon to a M·A·C near you



## pr3ciousroy (Jul 15, 2011)

The folks over at M·A·C have just recently revamped the style of their sample jar containers. If you're like me, you probably harbor significant doubt that it's even possible for the current M·A·C sample jar to be any more cute than it already is... _Boy, were we wrong!_  Not only does this new version have the most aesthetically pleasing "_micro-_container" design in existence, w/ it's "Honey I Shrunk the M·A·C Pigment Container" look, but _...it even has it's own* micro-mini spatula* *built-in to the cap!*_ Which makes it ultra-ideal for all of your pigment scooping/measuring/transferring-from-one-container-to-another needs! Bottom Line: v2.0 is truly the pinnacle of form + function.

	So, without further adieu, I give you...

*M·A·C SAMPLE JAR v2.0*







  	More pictures to come...


----------



## commandolando (Jul 15, 2011)

pretty cute! do you have to pay for the sample jars?


----------



## maclovin baby (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh so cute...when will they be available?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome. I'd be happy to pay for them. They are too cute!


----------



## rockin (Jul 15, 2011)

They look cute, but personally I prefer shorter, wider jars as the contents are more easily accessible, right down to the bottom.  I hate the pigment vials in the gift sets because the openings are far too small for my liking.


----------



## pr3ciousroy (Jul 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> They look cute, but personally I prefer shorter, wider jars as the contents are more easily accessible, right down to the bottom.  I hate the pigment vials in the gift sets because the openings are far too small for my liking.


   	hrmm...
  	clearly you must have [accidentally] skipped right past the part where I mentioned it's new & improved cap design* complete w/ built-in micro-spatula*...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*AMIRITE?  *


  	Observe ?


----------



## rockin (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, I saw that, but I'm not convinced - the spatula wouldn't get everything off the sides like a finger can.


----------



## pr3ciousroy (Jul 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> Oh, I saw that, but I'm not convinced - the spatula wouldn't get everything off the sides like a finger can.



 	Why would you want to use your finger to scoop your pigments? kinda unsanitary and rather messy, imo...


  	.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 15, 2011)

I love the spatula. It's much more sanitary and also allows me to get the right amount of product on my mixing palette. The hope that regular jars will follow this new design.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> Oh, I saw that, but I'm not convinced - the spatula wouldn't get everything off the sides like a finger can.


  	very true. with the vials i have to use a really small brush which just annoys me to be honest. i prefer the old sample jars with the black mac logo lid


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2011)

pr3ciousroy said:


> Why would you want to use your finger to scoop your pigments? kinda unsanitary and rather messy, imo...
> 
> 
> .


  	clean fingers are fine


----------



## rockin (Jul 15, 2011)

pr3ciousroy said:


> Why would you want to use your finger to scoop your pigments? kinda unsanitary and rather messy, imo...
> 
> 
> .


	I did mean for getting the remnants off the side of the jar, by which time there's not much left to contaminate anyway and, as Lou said, clean fingers are fine.  I like to get every last bit out of the jar lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> I did mean for getting the remnants off the side of the jar, by which time there's not much left to contaminate anyway and, as Lou said, clean fingers are fine.  I like to get every last bit out of the jar lol.


  	exactly! you guys have all seen by now the amount of hand sanitizer i have on my vanity!! clean fingers are a must!


----------



## pr3ciousroy (Jul 15, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> I love the spatula. It's much more sanitary and also allows me to get the right amount of product on my mixing palette. The hope that regular jars will follow this new design.


 
  	         ?
  	See?  This guy gets it.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2011)

sorry but we all 'get it' - we just like different things that is all.  I'm speaking from years of dealing with the pigment vials that i don't like that style of jar.  I don't care if it has a spatula - i find that very messy. I like the old jars where I could use the lid to mix up products with my full sized brushes.  Not silly little brushes.


----------



## rockin (Jul 15, 2011)

With the regular jars, you can open and remove the lid without disturbing the contents.  I can imagine with these new jars there will be small amounts of pigment spilling out as you remove the lid, as the spatula pulls it out on it's "shoulders" - messy!

  	Also, if I'm using a spatula, I like to be able to use it without having to tip the jar on it's side and risk spills.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 15, 2011)

These are just sample jars, right? So I don't think it is a big deal. While my MUA gives me 2 - 3 samples jars each time I visit, they are not completely filled up. It's really just to test a product a few times before committing to a full-size piggie jar.


----------



## pr3ciousroy (Jul 15, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> sorry but we all 'get it' - we just like different things that is all.  I'm speaking from years of dealing with the pigment vials that i don't like that style of jar.  I don't care if it has a spatula - i find that very messy. I like the old jars where I could use the lid to mix up products with my full sized brushes.  Not silly little brushes.


 
  	K. i realize that you get it. please don't take what I say so seriously. I'm just not a serious sort of gal... 
  	I keep forgetting that sarcasm is completely lost on the internet.


----------



## pr3ciousroy (Jul 15, 2011)

rockin said:


> With the regular jars, you can open and remove the lid without disturbing the contents.  I can imagine with these new jars there will be small amounts of pigment spilling out as you remove the lid, as the spatula pulls it out on it's "shoulders" - messy!
> 
> Also, if I'm using a spatula, I like to be able to use it without having to tip the jar on it's side and risk spills.


  	Now that you mention it, for that exact reason it probably wouldn't be too good a look for the full size pigments, if they were to follow suit (and adopt the spatula/lid fusion cap). I still say it was a major improvement to the sample size tho.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> These are just sample jars, right? So I don't think it is a big deal. While my MUA gives me 2 - 3 samples jars each time I visit, they are not completely filled up. It's really just to test a product a few times before committing to a full-size piggie jar.


	exactly - just samples so no big deal whatsoever. people just like different things


----------



## Nicala (Jul 16, 2011)

I think the packaging is quite adorable for it.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 16, 2011)

pr3ciousroy said:


> K. i realize that you get it. please don't take what I say so seriously. I'm just not a serious sort of gal...
> I keep forgetting that sarcasm is completely lost on the internet.


  	yup totally lost! no worries


----------



## pr3ciousroy (Jul 16, 2011)

rockin said:


> With the regular jars, you can open and remove the lid without disturbing the contents.  I can imagine with these new jars there will be small amounts of pigment spilling out as you remove the lid, as the spatula pulls it out on it's "shoulders" - messy!
> 
> Also, if I'm using a spatula, I like to be able to use it without having to tip the jar on it's side and risk spills.



 	It can be done without making a mess, as long as you don't tightly pack-down the pigment to maximize storage capacity.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you know when it will be released?


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm quite bummed that MAC is going out of the practical side of things.. yet again.  I mean: yes they are cute, but:  they take way more space, because you can't stack them, you can't easily access the product with the tool of your choice AND being so slim at the bottom an proportionally quite tall; they will spill very easily.

  	And it looks like some products will be quite difficult to push inside that vial, like thicker products.


----------



## pr3ciousroy (Jul 16, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Do you know when it will be released?


 
  	They are not for sale, _but _you can get a handful of them for free if you request such from one of the SA's at your local MAC Store. These are the one's that they will be using now to give people free samples of product from the store. Guess I should have mentioned that in the 1st post, but I had completely forgotten that MAC also sells empty jars.


----------



## pr3ciousroy (Jul 16, 2011)

*more pictures...*
*(these are all from my phone, so please excuse the sh*tty quality)*





















 


*:ld style SJ next to v2.0 (compare + contrast):::*


----------



## pr3ciousroy (Jul 16, 2011)

another fun fact about the v2.0 jars is that they are made of a different, higher-grade plastic than the old ones. They look like they're made of glass.


----------



## rockin (Jul 17, 2011)

I still definitely prefer the old style ones for many reasons.  I can't think of one thing I prefer about the new ones, apart from maybe their 'cuteness', but then I value practicality over cuteness.  The old ones are far easier to re-use if you want to decant product into them to take on holiday with you, or just so you don't have to keep opening the original jar - not just for pigment, but for other products too.  Also good for storing tiny beads, earrings etc - very versatile.  They're also stackable

  	With the spatula in the lid, it actually reminds me of doctors' sample jars LOL.


----------



## pr3ciousroy (Jul 18, 2011)

rockin said:


> I still definitely prefer the old style ones for many reasons.  I can't think of one thing I prefer about the new ones, apart from maybe their 'cuteness', but then I value practicality over cuteness.  The old ones are far easier to re-use if you want to decant product into them to take on holiday with you, or just so you don't have to keep opening the original jar - not just for pigment, but for other products too.  Also good for storing tiny beads, earrings etc - very versatile.  They're also stackable
> 
> With the spatula in the lid, it actually reminds me of doctors' sample jars LOL.


	you must be talking about the jars that MAC actually sells --not their old style sample jar that is pictured above, yesno?

  	I actually have no experience w/ the one that they sell, but I do hate the look of it from the picture on their website. and the stackable feature is the worst part IMO


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 18, 2011)

rockin said:


> I still definitely prefer the old style ones for many reasons.  I can't think of one thing I prefer about the new ones, apart from maybe their 'cuteness', but then I value practicality over cuteness.  The old ones are far easier to re-use if you want to decant product into them to take on holiday with you, or just so you don't have to keep opening the original jar - not just for pigment, but for other products too.  Also good for storing tiny beads, earrings etc - very versatile.  They're also stackable
> 
> With the spatula in the lid, it actually reminds me of doctors' sample jars LOL.


  	For traveling, I just get their stackable or regular jars. They are only 6 bucks and seal way better than any sample jar. After all, a sample jar is just that, a jar for a sample, but it's still great if you can reuse them. The environment will thank us. I am sure that MAC will keep around regular sample jars for liquid/cream products, so there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## rockin (Jul 18, 2011)

pr3ciousroy said:


> you must be talking about the jars that MAC actually sells --not their old style sample jar that is pictured above, yesno?
> I actually have no experience w/ the one that they sell, but I do hate the look of it from the picture on their website. and the stackable feature is the worst part IMO


 
  	I do mean the jars like the one in the photo.  I got my first samples in the post from MAC a few weeks back in those jars.  By stackable, I simply mean that I can stand them 2 or 3 high on my desktop to minimise the amount of space they take up, whilst still being able to clearly see the contents.


----------



## pr3ciousroy (Jul 19, 2011)

rockin said:


> I do mean the jars like the one in the photo.  I got my first samples in the post from MAC a few weeks back in those jars.  By stackable, I simply mean that I can stand them 2 or 3 high on my desktop to minimise the amount of space they take up, whilst still being able to clearly see the contents.



 	Yeah, I admit that I do still love that old style SJ, but my main gripe with them is that A.) they easily come open and leak powder all over the place when I carry them around with me and B.) the plastic that they're made of is so fragile that they quickly get scratched and dinged-up against other stuff in my purse, which  makes them look terrible.  The new SJ style is far more durable and they tightly screw shut so there's no chance of the lid getting accidentally loosened to leak contents.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 19, 2011)

pr3ciousroy said:


> Yeah, I admit that I do still love that old style SJ, but my main gripe with them is that A.) *they easily come open and leak powder all over the place* when I carry them around with me and B.) the plastic that they're made of is so fragile that they quickly get scratched and dinged-up against other stuff in my purse, which  makes them look terrible.  The new SJ style is far more durable and they tightly screw shut so there's no chance of the lid getting accidentally loosened to leak contents.


	I agree, I also had a bad experience with the old sample jar not be ideal for traveling. I hope the new one is more travel-friendly, though I will probably stick to the stackable jars for traveling anyway.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 24, 2011)

I really like these.  the spatula is right up my ally and in my opinion great if your sample is a mix of 2 foundation/concealer colors. The spatula is perfect if  have to stir a little before you apply it.    I am not sure about the pigments though.  The few MAC counters I go to say they aren't allowed to give out pigment samples.  Is that a MAC store thing only?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

sss215 said:


> I really like these.  the spatula is right up my ally and in my opinion great if your sample is a mix of 2 foundation/concealer colors. The spatula is perfect if  have to stir a little before you apply it.    I am not sure about the pigments though.  The few MAC counters I go to say they aren't allowed to give out pigment samples.  Is that a MAC store thing only?



 	I never encountered any issues. I always end up with at least two piggie samples. Maybe try a different store or ask a different MUA.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 24, 2011)

I might have overlooked this in the previous posts, but how are the new jars comparable in size to the small pigment vials?  Maybe a picture can be included?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mely (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info, these are right up my alley!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 24, 2011)

sss215 said:


> I really like these.  the spatula is right up my ally and in my opinion great if your sample is a mix of 2 foundation/concealer colors. The spatula is perfect if  have to stir a little before you apply it.    I am not sure about the pigments though.  The few MAC counters I go to say they aren't allowed to give out pigment samples.  Is that a MAC store thing only?


 
	its at each location's discretion to give out samples.  if they repeatedly have customers abuse samples, they can deny giving samples if they want to.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 30, 2011)

Funny you should ask this.  On a similar note, I was recently at a MAC store and made a purchase.  At that same time I requested a sample of oil control lotion and the MA seemed a little put out by the request.  Then he quickly told me that they didn't have any sample jars.  I could see if I wasn't making a purchase -- and maybe not even then.  Samples often lead to sales of full sized products.  My MAC counter has never had a problem giving me samples of pigments, though.




sss215 said:


> I really like these.  the spatula is right up my ally and in my opinion great if your sample is a mix of 2 foundation/concealer colors. The spatula is perfect if  have to stir a little before you apply it.    I am not sure about the pigments though.  *The few MAC counters I go to say they aren't allowed to give out pigment samples.  Is that a MAC store thing only? *


----------



## afulton (Jul 30, 2011)

I was at the pro store yesterday and asked for a sample and was told there were no more sample jars left.  Because I wanted to try this particular product out so bad, I asked if I could buy the stackable jars ($6) and use it to hold my sample product.  She complied and gave me the sample.  The SA is my go-to gal so I know it was true.  She even went to the back to check for more jars but they didn't have any.  Maybe they are making room for the 'new' sample jars.


----------



## banana1234 (Jul 31, 2011)

Omg yes you're right, they look like stool sample jars only much smaller !!!! Lol


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> Omg yes you're right, they look like stool sample jars only much smaller !!!! Lol



 	eeeewwww!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> eeeewwww!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh i got one of these a few months ago at the MAC/Estee Lauder warehouse sale a few months ago. They gave them as a free gift when you leave (or they might've been inside the charity bags- can't remember) and it was a sample of NC30 foundation, the satinfinish i think. So is it possible these will just be for liquid products and not pigments?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 6, 2011)

Do we know when these will hit stores?


----------



## InfiniteSarah (Aug 18, 2011)

These look super cute!


----------



## Nicala (Aug 18, 2011)

Soon I hope, cause I'd like some!


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 19, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> Omg yes you're right, they look like stool sample jars only much smaller !!!! Lol



 	BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

  	Once I actually see these, and use them, I'll have an opinion on them.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Aug 19, 2011)

At my f/s store, they still have the (old) regular jars. No sign of the new ones yet.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> At my f/s store, they still have the (old) regular jars. No sign of the new ones yet.



 	No sign of these at my store either.


----------



## MonroeMua (Oct 4, 2011)

ohhhh i cant wait for this


----------



## sss215 (Feb 10, 2012)

pr3ciousroy said:


> hrmm...
> clearly you must have [accidentally] skipped right past the part where I mentioned it's new & improved cap design* complete w/ built-in micro-spatula*...
> 
> 
> ...


  	I finally got one of these. Nordstrom was giving away free foundation samples and the MA gave me a little MAC pillow box  with this  sample jar inside.  I went right over and picked up a sample of ProLongwear.  This is such a great way to dispense the product once you get home, and it's perfect formy makeup bag.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Feb 11, 2012)

Hmm...I think I like these more for the decoy purposes lol. They look cute with the bright pigments, but as someone pointed out earlier you can't stack em. But I like em.


----------



## Merenwen (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, these may look cute, but how do you scrape the product left on the walls? (I'm particularly thinking about liquid products like foundation). Also, how do you get pigment samples, I've always been refused those?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 15, 2012)

Pigment samples are easy to get at some places and harder at others as someone said earlier in the thread. At my store we have repeat abusers who never buy, they just come in and want to refill their sample containers again, so many don't give any unless you are buying at least 1 product of some kind. We are often out of sample jars. We just recently got some in and they were not the spatula ones? I always throw a sample jar or two in for people who actually buy pigments so they can dispense a little and put the full jar away to prevent losing all their product to an accident. I know I would literally have a heart attack if I dropped my All Girl on the floor.


----------



## xJustgirlie (Feb 15, 2012)

Ahw they're so cute! But I don't think they ever give samples in my country..  (Netherlands)


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 16, 2012)

....





.


----------



## xJustgirlie (Feb 16, 2012)

^ I totally agree with that. I've never seen anyone in the Netherlands having a MAC sample which isn't bought from internet.


----------



## Millgrove (Aug 4, 2012)

Ha ha. Just got to this bit of the thread, and realised it's not really relevant to me.
  	We just have concessions (MAC counters in department stores) for at least 4 hours drive in every direction - you'd have to open a vein to get a sample or even an empty sample jar for free from them. Seriously, they'd want blood, or a mortgage payment first. The staff turnover is pretty high, and If it isn't from the last 3 years of collections it's unlikely they will even let you back2Mac you used items, as there's nobody who remembers what was sold that far back. I need to move country!


----------



## Paisly (Aug 12, 2012)

There's been a few times that MAC ran out of sample jars. Since my MAC is at BELK she just went to another counter for a sample jar for me. lol
  	This was like a week ago.. so i didn't see this new jar. lol sadly. :O)


----------

